# Spouses secret Bank account



## JHELP (Aug 29, 2010)

My spouse recently has told me she wants a divorce. Now that I have cleared my head from the shock I started to prepare myself for the worst but still hope for the best(still love her). I have found she may have been hiding as much as 2,000 a month for at least two years. I know how could I miss that! I do well and pay all the bills she gets her check and deposits a certain amount but has been taking cash over the the 3,000 she puts into our joint account.This really ticks me off now that I know because there are many months I have to pull money from our saving to pay the bills and she has all this out there.

Long story short how do I go about finding this secret account? It could be sizable and becase we are married half is mine just as half of mine is hers. Any suggestions would be appreciated not sure how to go about this?


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

*finding Spouse's secret Bank account*

In CT and some other states when one files for divorce both spouses by court order have to list all their assets and use them for only reasonable and customary expenses.

If she has been hiding money you can subpoena all her bank records. If she's hidden money and doesn't declare it the court will not be pleased.

check with a paralegal, atty or try calling 211. It shouldn't be hard to find $48 K.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

You might also be able to pull her credit report? Not sure.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

*Credit reports are useful, but*

JHelp

Credit reports are useful, *but* I pulled mine recently and it doesn't show mutual funds, 401Ks, IRAs or brokerage balances. 

There can be a lot of wealth in these accounts, it is barely reported even to the IRS. I doubt the credit agencies have access to up to date values, 1099s don't provide much info about assets, if they are in an ETF that is optimized for tax purposes or a retirement account at best they will give an account # and will show minimal capital gains and dividends returned and that is a definite maybe.

If your spouse is financially erudite, or tutored by someone who is, she could have almost untraceable funds overseas. 

Mark
who wishes he had enough money to make an account in Aruba worthwhile.


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

So, if she's really smart about it, then she has it in cash (or cashiers' checks) somewhere. No tracing that.

If you think she has a regular bank account, you can get an asset search done. This will list all assets owned by a name. In Oregon, I have a process server that is also a PI... He does these things. Here is his website, it might give you search words to use locally:
Home


----------

